# Idea for workbench modification



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

I have a Craftsman 6' workbench that I havent really used for much more than a Big A$$ shelf since I got it. I've been trying to organize my work area for some time now and have come up with a few ideas for the bench. Any feedback or suggestions are welcome, here are soem of my ideas for now.
1) Removing it from the base and turning into a folding bench. It would create more space for the stuff that gets stored in there that I remove to do work, but I foresee hassle of clearing the room wen want to fold it up. Cannot be stored folded up since it is below a window. 
2) I think is my most likely idea. Make one end a router station. Mount my Dovetail jig onto a folding wing and either get a Router plate/lift to mount router into bench eliminating need for the portable cheap table I have. I also want to incorporate a t-track and/or bench dog holes to allow clamping capabilities not currently available. I also want to add a set of shelves under the bench similar to the Modular ones already available from Sears for $90.00 or so without buying them since funds are limited. I have scrap metal I plan to use already a couple old retail display shelves are the sacrificial canidates for this.
3)Making it into 2 smaller work tops. Not real sure how I'd want to do it but would require reworking the base. Not too keen on this one it was just a thought figured I would throw it out there.
Some point in the future I do want to add a stainless/or metal top to all or part for welding.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make the legs fold up and attach/hinge the top to the wall...


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> make the legs fold up and attach/hinge the top to the wall...


Sears.comthat is the bench I have. If I do the folding legs I need to re work them a little then theres the issue I know I will have that I pile everything in front of it so it gets buried. My shed/ shop is maybe 11'x11'. I would love to use it it just has been the catch all for anything smaller. Im trying to slowly fix that issue with making wall storage.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wanna conserve a boat load of space...
make sliding door cabs ...
use the base as a service trunk...
use the doors as wall space...
set the table out where you can work on it...
this satellite shop is one foot smaller than your shed and it has a TS, BS and a BMW touting bike in it...
plan...

.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I think Stick nailed it. The three most important parts of any shop are: storage, storage, storage. Stuff always piles up when it doesn't have a real home. Your projects become easier when you add effective storage because you always know where to reach for something when you need it, and return it to its home when you're done with it. I'm guilty of letting stuff pile up also and it's a constant battle to keep the bench clear. Especially for those of us who save everything.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Tommy Law said:


> I have a Craftsman 6' workbench that I havent really used for much more than a Big A$$ shelf since I got it. I've been trying to organize my work area for some time now and have come up with a few ideas for the bench. Any feedback or suggestions are welcome, here are soem of my ideas for now.
> 1) Removing it from the base and turning into a folding bench. It would create more space for the stuff that gets stored in there that I remove to do work, but I foresee hassle of clearing the room wen want to fold it up. Cannot be stored folded up since it is below a window.
> *
> Exactly right...it will get in the way just to fold it...*
> ...



Be careful you don't try to do too much with it...prioritize...what do you need and how big a worktop do you need to work on...

I put my workbench against the wall, shelves underneath for storage then changed to half drawers and half shelves...it's still against the wall, out of the way and every once in a while I have to do a major clean up to stow the junk on the surface...small price to pay...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I skipped over most of the replies because I wanted to say I like idea #2. Why, you might ask? Well, it is because my workbench is sorta related to your bench.

I built it out of construction grade lumber and used a solid core door for the top. It has dog holes and Kreg Klamp tracks. The top is covered with Formica so the glue doesn't stick.

If you peruse my projects and threads I have started, you will see that workbench in a lot of those project pics.

A router on one end and Klamp Tracks on the other should make a very handy work bench you will get a lot of use out of. You can trust me on that. I have lost count on the number of face frames, doors and drawers I have built using that bench, clamps and tracks over the last few years.

Note: Check out the drawer on wheels I made to store clamps under the bench. You could build something like that to fit under your bench frame.

Good luck.
Mike


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> wanna conserve a boat load of space...
> make sliding door cabs ...
> use the base as a service trunk...
> use the doors as wall space...
> ...


Thats what I'm thinking however I lose a lot of wall space due to windows at 4'6" to bottom in center of 2 walls and they are 30" wide and 2' tall thats a lot of wall space I'd kill to have back. On top of the woodworking stuff I also have 2 gangboxes for my Electrical tools that I just got on wheels to help with mobility. I think im going with #2 I'6'1 tall so the height isnt too bad if need be ill make a step box or something.


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

MT I wish I could have mine in middle of space like yours bc I already was thinking TS use but no can do. As far as the depth of my top I was thinking of taking the Table its on now taking its little top using it as a plate and cutting out space in top to drop it in


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Most of the router plates require a 3/8 inch recess for the plate to drop in. A lip all around is all that is needed, the middle can be cut away. For your top, you might need to add additional support underneath so the whole thing doesn't sag.

Good luck. Remodeling your bench could be fun.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tommy Law said:


> Thats what I'm thinking however I lose a lot of wall space due to windows at 4'6" to bottom in center of 2 walls and they are 30" wide and 2' tall thats a lot of wall space I'd kill to have back. On top of the woodworking stuff I also have 2 gangboxes for my Electrical tools that I just got on wheels to help with mobility. I think im going with #2 I'6'1 tall so the height isnt too bad if need be ill make a step box or something.


cover the windows and go w/ operable skylights...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> cover the windows and go w/ operable skylights...


You beat me to it,Stick, I was thinking the same on the windows,not knowing what the ceiling was , I was not thinking about the skylights,but that ia a good suggestion. Skylights give better work light than windows do.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Let There Be Light!*



Stick486 said:


> cover the windows and go w/ operable skylights...


As much as I like natural light from windows (OK, OK...I like the view), I have to admit that the skylight idea is extremely effective, The factor for a skylight is that it brings in 3x the light of an equivalent area of window. If you make it openable, you'll get a dramatic increase in ventilation as a bonus. Basically passive air conditioning in Summer.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> You beat me to it,Stick, I was thinking the same on the windows,not knowing what the ceiling was , I was not thinking about the skylights,but that ia a good suggestion. Skylights give better work light than windows do.
> Herb


better ventilation too...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tommy Law said:


> *Thats what I'm thinking* however I lose a lot of wall space due to windows at 4'6" to bottom in center of 2 walls and they are 30" wide and 2' tall thats a lot of wall space I'd kill to have back. *On top of the woodworking stuff I also have 2 gangboxes for my Electrical tools that I just got on wheels to help with mobility. *I think im going with #2 I'6'1 tall so the height isn't too bad if need be ill make a step box or something.


how many times do you think *''THE SHOP''* was *''REDONE''* to have *''EVOLVED''* to this???
start thinking in 3D...
to think of all the time, energy and money spent to get here... that gives me a headache...
oh what I could have used that money on...

12'' deep shelves sure gave me a lot floor space... 
not much of anything in front of something else...
way more usable wall space...
easy to find storage... 
an equipment chase that takes even more out of the way and gives me *''MORE* floor space...
serious organization...
the doors go a long way in keeping things cleaner ...
makes clean up easier too...

how I did the door wheels..
if I need to get at the upper levels all it takes is a large milk crate to stand on and it does multiple duty...
There is a MK101 Pro tile saw in here too... see the base...

now for those gang boxes...
come time to work...
roll them outside...
set up a deck/landing to receive them...


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

The gangboxes are not part of that asset bunch. They belong /under my electrical and live sound reinforcement LLCs. They are full of equipment and tools I need when doing those jobs. I dont use any of the tools in them at home to avoid an old issue I had of having to go through a gazillion tool boxes or bags to find a certain tool or item. I now have my 5 drawer roller chest that has my home hand tools and sockets. DH audio gangboxes have my electronics tools, fittings and supplies. Law Electric is ready to go with another setof battery drills/ bandsaws hand tools and a hammer drill.


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

sky lights would do no good since attic is there. I only have 7'9 hheight wise it was a home powner built block outbuilding 40+ years ago. Its roughly size of 1 car garage without garage door. Will not cover my windows due to security reasons. I like the ability to see outside in my neighborhood when I work down there at night. It is roughly 75 feet from my house at end of yard.If things workout like I'm hhoping in the net couple years it is being replaced with 2 car garage and second floor shop space with a car lift so I can work on my race car here.


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

here are some pictures of what it actually looks like.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew...
you need organization for sure...


----------



## Loonboy (Sep 2, 2016)

also want to seek smiliar answers.


----------

